# Available Oct 8-10th - looking for offshore big game



## Kelsea (May 13, 2011)

School is going well and I'm pretty settled into a routine at this point. I have mostly weekends free now. Apparently I have no classes scheduled for Columbus Day, so this means I have All day Sat, Sun, Mon available if anyone needs an extra crew member.

I have been shore fishing/diving for a month now. I am really itching to get off of the continent and onto some bigger game.

Im based out of Houston and willing to drive to your port. I can leave Houston as early as Friday afternoon. Lousiana is not out of the question if you have a mulitday trip in mind with room for a dedicated diver.

I don't Spearfish on SCUBA, but I don't mind diving with SCUBA divers or being the only diver on a boat w/ HnL guys/gals. Just drop me off at the rig and I'll stay far away from your lines. :cheers:

I'm not super rich, as I'm in school. But I'll pitch in for drinks/food/ice/gas, etc. I'm still working on my rig lasso skills, but I can pull pick, cut fish, cut bait, etc. Not really a boat decoration - I'm more interested in getting your deck bloody w/ fish.

I have all of the necessary gear for spearfishing large game, including *Tuna*.

Shoot me an email/PM. I have references, and I will request yours. *Please*, NO creepers.

I also have most weekends free in October. Lets fish!!!


----------

